# Studying for texas journeyman test



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi and thanks in advance. 
In a couple weeks I'll be driving down to Austin to take my test, so I'm starting to get a little nervous. I've been spending a lot of time reading up on the plumbing code, and rules and regulations printed in the phcc cont. Ed. book. Anyone have any recommendations as to what else I study? I'm not too worried about the shop work part of the test, or the model house. 
Again, thanks in advance


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Pipe support I think there is a few questions. Criticial level. Definitions. I cant remember been a while, Just do your best 70 will still get you a card with your name on it. Good luck.Oh yeah when the examiner does the backflow presentation pay attetion they will give you the answer to several questions on the test during the demonstration.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It sounds like you are ready. Try to relax and enjoy the experience. Did you get a tradesman or are you going straight for the journeyman?


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

If you are still unsure about the written go to Barnes and Noble and they have a book called Plumber's Licensing Study Guide. It has sample questions of actual exams based on the IPC and UPC. It covers both the journeyman and Masters.....Good luck and don't be nervous. Remember the guys giving the test are there to help you not fail you.:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I am sure you are smarter than most, but please do not show up in shorts or sandles. You would be surprised the number of people who spend all that time and money and then get told to leave, because they are not properly dressed for the shop.

Just treat the test like another day of work and you will be fine.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I purchased this book. Might help you out some. Some info is outdated. But you can glean some useful info. from it.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help so far, and to answer an earlier question, yes I'm goof straight for journeyman. I'll be sure to spend some time going over pipe support and backflow. I can tell backflow will be on the test, it's been talked about both in the continuing Ed and the 18 hour code class, as well as the 8 hour class for tradesman. 

I'll be sure and go and get that book that was mentioned as well


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Have you seen/heard of the UPC study guide?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

sikxsevn said:


> Thanks for the help so far, and to answer an earlier question, yes I'm goof straight for journeyman. I'll be sure to spend some time going over pipe support and backflow. I can tell backflow will be on the test, it's been talked about both in the continuing Ed and the 18 hour code class, as well as the 8 hour class for tradesman.
> 
> I'll be sure and go and get that book that was mentioned as well


The reason I ask about the tradesman, was to determine that you had tested before. They are good guy's, Frank can be a little testy sometimes. They will give you a demonstration on back-flow. It won't be that involved. Just follow their instructions. Some have a hard time doing that. Don't study right up to the time you go, give it a rest a few days ahead of time. Be rested when you get there. It's going to be fun. I have been there 5 times for testing.


----------

